# Xbox One/360 controllers?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Can Xbox One/360 wireless controllers be used wireless with a PC, or do they only work with a cable? If not Ill buy the cheaper wired controller.

Is there much difference between the One & 360 controllers?


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks.

Ended up buying him a wired Xbox 360 controller but we can't get it to work properly when gaming. I can see it as a connected device on his laptop, but when playing Minecraft & Sims 4 the controller doesn't work. 

Are there perhaps settings within the games that we need to change?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ended up buying him a wired Xbox 360 controller but we can't get it to work properly when gaming. I can see it as a connected device on his laptop, but when playing Minecraft & Sims 4 the controller doesn't work.
> 
> Are there perhaps settings within the games that we need to change?


not sure for those specifically but most decent games that i've played require the setting to be changed in the controller settings, otherwise it will default to keyboard and mouse as per normal


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Having a quick google it looks like you need to download a program to interface between the controller and the game. This will allow you to map the controller to perform the same functions as the keyboard/mouse


----------

